# Video of Bison Goring Guy In Yellowstone While Saving a Kid



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

https://www.yahoo.com/news/yellowstone-bison-gores-colorado-man-154807621.html



I think I see ranger rick with pepper spray about 60 seconds too late. That dude will have a fun story to tell.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I love how the first guy totally abandoned the kid. That said, I did the same thing once when a vicious dog came after me, my wife and my son. Those instincts are strong, man!


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

Good observation AF CYN.. the fellow standing by the kid straight bolted on him to fend for himself ... if not for the other fellow that kid would have got tore up if not even worse! not cool at all !! Coward !


----------

